# Bathroom Cleaning Rust Stains - "The Works"



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

An out of state friend of mine told me she used "The Works" on their bathtub and tub surround one day and it did a great job. She didn't read the bottle first so she didn't know if it was safe to use on anything except the toilet.

I had mentioned to her that we have high iron content in our well water which causes rusty looking water residue everywhere and all our sinks, toilets and tub surround just looks awful. This is a constant battle for me. That's when she told me how well "The Works" worked for her.

Have any of you used it on your tub surrounds and bathtubs? I just wondered if it was safe to use.


----------



## wdchuck (Jun 24, 2007)

It's the only thing that I've used since moving out here, does a fabulous job, works best immediately after a hot shower/dishes since the residue is already saturated. Effortless cleaning with The Works.

Have you considered an Iron Curtain on your incoming water supply, it cuts down on that alot, our water is terrrible for washing cars and such, but the household water passes through an iron curtain first, what a difference.


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

I used The Works that was packaged in a spray bottle on our shower many moons ago......found out DH was SUPER allergic to it.....

when we finally narrowed it down he had taken a shower in the stall so carefully that the only part of his body that touched the stall was his bare feet.....broke out in a rash covering his body!!!!


----------



## amyd (Mar 21, 2005)

I've used it, it works well. It has a horrible chemicaly smell though.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Well I wondered if it might harm the tub surround and really didn't want to risk having to replace it. I also ALWAYS worry about cleaners with chemicals that might be dangerous. And I'm particularly cautious with chemicals that have strong odors when cleaning. 

I went ahead and got a bottle; should dilute some in a spray bottle to spray on the walls of the shower?

RachAnn, your DH had an allergic reaction to it after you rinsed it all off? Wow - he must be super sensitive.

WDChuck - is an Iron Curtain some type of filtration system? We have a berm filter, spinning type filter, whole house filters and a water softener.


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

Yep Shepherd.....we had an appartment with a freestanding shower stall....it was painet metal with a glass door....I had sprayed it all over on the shower stall...scrubbed a few of the worst spots, turned on the shower to rinse it off....the parts where the shower water didnt hit, I took a Country Crock butter bowl and rinsed it off.....THEN I had taken a shower....complete with shampoo, conditioner, and body wash----he was careful not to touch the walls...then only part he touched was the tiles on the floor of the shower...he got a HORRIBLE itchy rash ALL over his body....Calamine lotion didnt help

It is POTENT stuff...he is also allergic to the carpet sprinkle stuff...he gets a rash if he lays on the floor after it has been used....and since he LUVS laying on the floor, I dont buy the 'carpet fresh' stuff

Rachel


----------

